# Lost ferret in the ystalyfera area???



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

My brothers male castrated polecat escaped from his cage a few days ago in the ystalyfera area of neath. They are very worried as they are moving tomorrow and don't want to leave without him. He was sited around the area but the people did'nt realise he was a tame ferret. Any info would be a bonus!! Thankyou


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Funny thing today was my neighbours told me that there was a ferret loose up the road so grabbed it!!! I thought it was my brothers but he had'nt been castrated so obviously was'nt. I phoned the ferret rescue and they picked him up. I was gutted for my brother as he did look very much like his  So if anyone has seen a light polecat with black eyes in the neath area or you know someone has suddenly acquired one....Please get in touch ...Thankyou


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Thought you had found him then. If you could put some flyers up that might help. People might see him but not realise what he is . The missing vulture had been at an abbatoir for six days and the staff didn't report it because they didn't know what it was.
Good luck.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Thankyou  I thought I'd found him too but hopefully the ferret rescue will help them aswell. I told them about his ferret, that he looked like the one I found but had been done, so hopefully he'll be handed in somewhere. Fingers crossed


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I will keep my eyes open as i only live 2 minutes from Ystalyfera


----------

